# Free Q Lab Alternative



## Joshua Hoffman (May 28, 2015)

Does anyone know of an alternative for qLab that is free for mac? Because I cant afford Qlab, but using it in the free licence does not allow me to sve video cues which is important to me


----------



## JJBerman (May 28, 2015)

I haven't seen anything, but is Qlab's daily rental an option? I think $5 a day is what they charge.


----------



## Robert (May 28, 2015)

Isn't there a free version with just two outputs? Rental is $3.00 a day.


----------



## James Aleksic (May 29, 2015)

I've used Multiplay before - http://www.da-share.com/software/multiplay/ - It's windows based, so I don't know if it's an option - but it can do sound and basic video playback. Not as good as QLab, but it is free and I've never had any issues with it


----------



## Davetp (May 31, 2015)

I use multiply aswell it is great as it is not complex but it gets you through the job. i don't know if macs support it but i am guessing they do.


----------



## kenact (May 31, 2015)

I've been using QLC+ on Windows, and they do have a Mac version.
http://www.qlcplus.org/downloads.html
I've been using it for lights, sound & video.


----------



## Joshualangman (Jun 14, 2015)

The free version of QLab 3 does let you save video cues.

Scroll down on this page for details:

http://figure53.com/qlab/buy/


----------

